

NASA looking for new astronauts - btrain
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/nationnow/2011/10/nasa-looking-for-astronaut-students-do-you-have-the-right-stuff.html

======
channelmeter
I wonder if I have a better chance of being an astronaut or getting accepted
into YC W2011.

"The only guarantee I can give you is that, if you don't apply, you won't get
in," he said.

~~~
michaelpinto
Sadly there are only a handful of folks who get to be astronauts in each
generation -- so your odds are much better for YC since they pick a new batch
every year.

